# Bottle finds while brick hunting



## saladsack (Nov 25, 2017)

I collect bricks, but often find bottles while searching. These are all of the ones I thought were special. Does anyone know what year the blue ball mason jar is from? The bottles are interesting, but not really my thing. I only keep one if it looks really good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikez (Nov 25, 2017)

Funny, I dig out bricks all the time. Never thought of them as collectable. 
We have some old ones around here. Some really old houses have bricks.

Nice sodas. I wish I could find more with intact paint.

Don't know the mason but someone here will.
If not google it. Masons are easy to date once you get the chart on the various versions.


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 26, 2017)

Yeah, Bricks!! I have found so many busted broken bottles by bricks in the same hole that I hate bricks!! But they are kinda cool though, especially the ones with factory names on em. There used to be a guy on here yrs ago that also collected bricks, don't know where he went, we have lost so many collectors it isn't funny!


----------



## botlguy (Nov 26, 2017)

Welcome to the forums. First, the BALL PERFECT MASON jar was made circa 1920 - 40, difficult to pin it down closer without examining it closer. As for bricks, I  accumulate lettered ones for garden pathway decoration wherever I can find them. Our Spirit Bear is more serious about bricks but I'm pretty sure he's not the one Andy is referring to. Good luck and please come back.
Jim S


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 26, 2017)

On the contrary, Jim, I've added only a handful of bricks this year-- Only two that I didn't already have. The last one I got was from a friend, but he just died a few weeks ago. 
I'd like to see some of the bricks this user has found.


----------



## saladsack (Nov 26, 2017)

Spirit Bear said:


> On the contrary, Jim, I've added only a handful of bricks this year-- Only two that I didn't already have. The last one I got was from a friend, but he just died a few weeks ago.
> I'd like to see some of the bricks this user has found.



Hi. Thanks everyone for all the help. I collect ohio bricks and some from surrounding states, and also focus on NATCO, the national fireproofing corporation, products. Most of my collection is on my website, ohiobricks.com. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 26, 2017)

I had long wondered what those bricks with hollow columns in them were for. Now I know. Thanks.


----------



## saladsack (Nov 26, 2017)

Spirit Bear said:


> I had long wondered what those bricks with hollow columns in them were for. Now I know. Thanks.



The conduits? They are very interesting. Fairly rare finds because they are more delicate than regular bricks, not nearly as delicate as bottles though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 26, 2017)

Yes, I've never found one fully intact. I just never found them in their proper context and never asked, so I wasn't sure what they were for.


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Nov 29, 2017)

If you could provide a close up clear images of the aqua colored Ball logos I can give you a specific date range of production of that particular logo. They range from 1900 to roughly the late 1940's.

James


----------



## ulpilotrmh (Nov 29, 2017)

Is there any lettering on the bottom or on the heel of the Mason Jars? If so, this might indicate the year of manufacture. This is also true for any glass container you might find including all those sodas in the pic. On those bottles the year manufactured, the factory where it was made, the company trademark and the individual cavity number will be molded into the bottom or sometimes on the heel of the bottle.

Russ Hauser


----------



## lwjars (Nov 29, 2017)

All Ball blue jars similar to this jar was made between 1910-1937. This particular jar looks like a 1933-1937, without a better picture.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Nov 29, 2017)

The Ball mason jar appears to be the 1933-1940 version.  You can do a Google image search "dating Ball Mason jars" and you will get several versions of a logo chart.  Most of them are pretty accurate.


----------



## saladsack (Nov 29, 2017)

ulpilotrmh said:


> Is there any lettering on the bottom or on the heel of the Mason Jars? If so, this might indicate the year of manufacture. This is also true for any glass container you might find including all those sodas in the pic. On those bottles the year manufactured, the factory where it was made, the company trademark and the individual cavity number will be molded into the bottom or sometimes on the heel of the bottle.
> 
> Russ Hauser



Thanks! I had never noticed that before, patented July 14 1908. On the smaller blue "Ball Ideal" jar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saladsack (Nov 29, 2017)

lwjars said:


> All Ball blue jars similar to this jar was made between 1910-1937. This particular jar looks like a 1933-1937, without a better picture.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Kendzior (Nov 30, 2017)

Many years ago while digging for bottles in Charleston, at an old vacant house, I came across a brick lined privy from which I took a number of bottles. When I got to the bottom, I removed bricks, never thinking they might have a collectible value. On the outside of the privy, I found this bottle, presumable left by whomever built the privy as it was embedded in almost undisturbed soil. Thanks for bringing back a 50 year old memory!


----------



## saladsack (Nov 30, 2017)

Tony Kendzior said:


> Many years ago while digging for bottles in Charleston, at an old vacant house, I came across a brick lined privy from which I took a number of bottles. When I got to the bottom, I removed bricks, never thinking they might have a collectible value. On the outside of the privy, I found this bottle, presumable left by whomever built the privy as it was embedded in almost undisturbed soil. Thanks for bringing back a 50 year old memory!View attachment 180533View attachment 180534



Very cool! Do you remember what the bricks said? Were they marked?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

